# Opinions on our pups please.



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Several weeks ago we purchased 2 Italian Maremma pups, 4 months old, male and female. They were born in a goat barn from working parents. We set up a kennel inside the goat pen which is inside the barn. We have woven wire fence and were warned the smaller female likes to venture out. Plan has been to leave them out when we are home and can watch them. Wandering is a big issue as we live on a highway.

Problem #1-the little female can get thru our fence. She's smart and as she grows has learned that if she keeps climbing up one square higher she can get out. She only does this if we are not right in the barn. Old man winter has made it too difficult to pur a hot wire along the fence thus far but that is in the near future.

Problem #2-One goat in particular has not been so nice and does not hesitate to butt repeatedly (she is gone to the sale barn tomorrow).

I'm worried that these pups are starting to prefer our company to that of the goats. We try to be present, but not a huge source of comfort for them. 

I do see them trying to bond with the other goats, they are respectful of them, and sometimes they look as thought they are 'working'. But at this point I can only leave them alone with the goats for short periods unless they are kenneled for their own safety. Am I worrying too much? I'm hoping this all works itself out and that they aren't losing their instincts.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

personally, I would be contacting the breeder for some advice. as I dont have any experience with lgd pups. my Maremma was several years old when I got him. 

If you dont get any help there, I would contact Mary at Lovetree Farm down in Grantsburg. or Janet McNally of Tamarak Farm in Hinkley. They both raise lgds and give guarentees to the pups that they sell. Ive gotten great advice from both of them in reguards to my lgd. 

my next pup will come from one of these ladys. I have great respect for the knowledge that they have as so much of it is from their years of dealing with preditors.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I've spoken with Mary several times, she is a wonderful woman! I really wanted one of her pups, but these 2 came along at a better time.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

It is my understanding that as puppies, supervision is a must from both sides; to keep young pups safe from the larger livestock animals, and to keep the animals safe from playful puppy teeth.

Although my goats and my sheep came from farms that had LGDs, they are very flighty around these rambunctious puppies. I know that my lead ewe would beat the tar out of them if let alone. For me, I have decided that it will be an introduction by inches over a couple of months, for the safety of everyone.

We put small square wire fencing on the cattle panels so that the puppys don't squeeze out when they are confined to their stall. 

I don't worry about spending too much time with my dogs or providing them comfort, as I want them to see me as the alpha and know that they can trust and rely on me. I feel that my family's interaction with them just makes for safer adults. I know people are bitterly divided on the issue, so you have to just choose which route you think is best. If I lived in the middle of nowhere and my dogs had to be on a thousand acres with my stock, I wouldn't be as much of a stickler on this issue. We only have 18 acres, though, which means if my dogs should ever get off the property (or if I have to take them anywhere), I want them to be comfortable enough with people for them to not be a liablity for me. My opinion though is that most dogs react when strangers come to the property unannounced or uninvited, or at least all of mine always have.

As you have a male and female, how do you plant to keep them from mating, while still allowing them to do their job? I am curious about this because I also have two youngsters, male and female, and it is not wise to get them spayed and neutered at a young age.


----------

